# Photos while on the clock



## merrybassmas (Jun 3, 2017)

All of these pictures are taken at the rural airport that I work at.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2017)

Good captures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice shots!
Really like the hawk action shots!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 6, 2017)

looks like you got a lot more traffic around there than just Airplanes , nice pictures


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 6, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> looks like you got a lot more traffic around there than just Airplanes , nice pictures



Hahaha. We finally got a permit to regulate the deer population and now we rarely see them. 
I've also got shots of a bald eagle, but they're very poor quality. I see some crazy stuff out there sometimes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Love the hawk pics,,,, nice shots,,,,


----------

